# New England Earthquake



## WinnChill (Oct 16, 2012)

We'll have to factor in early season earthquakes into our seasonal outlook now!  A 4.6 earthquake with an epicenter near Hollis Center, ME, just occured.  

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/


----------



## LiquidFeet (Oct 16, 2012)

I felt it on the north shore of Boston.  Felt like a very large truck rumbled past, but it didn't.  Neighbors felt it too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> We'll have to factor in early season earthquakes into our seasonal outlook now!  A 4.6 earthquake with an epicenter near Hollis Center, ME, just occured.
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Does earth quakes bring more snow?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

We did not feel it. We are on top of a hill on bedrock.


----------



## John W (Oct 16, 2012)

LOVING THAT EARTHQUAKES ARE INDICATING A HUGE SKI SEASON DR CHILL!!!!!!!!!!  Well done indeed....


----------



## bigbog (Oct 16, 2012)

Well played Scotty!............:lol:   Hey, I thought I felt something a little strange while reading a few skiing threads after work today...  Not enough of a rumble to make me think of a quake...  Think I was still amped with two of four ProComp ATs (great SUV snowtires) delivered this afternoon.


----------

